# Viv Builder.co.uk What do you think?



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm think ing of getting a triple stack viv from these. What do people think about them re:

-prices
-delivery
-build quality

Any cheaper websites or instructions for building similar?

Thanks.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

yeh i was thinkin of gettin a triple from there too..when ive got some more snakes


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

viv builder do great vivs my friend has one that she bough off of somebody that had him build it for her


----------



## peterdubh (Mar 1, 2007)

look good but you could build your own for a lot cheaper


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Not sure I have the manual dexterity required! Would need instructions too. I have trouble with flat pack bookcases!
:lol2:


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

i build my own viv's, its easier than you would think. My newest one is the size of a very large, very deep wardrobe. it lookspretty awesome even if i do say so myself. When it comes to cost, buying a viv no matter where its from its still gonna be 5 times more expensive than building it yourself!!!:grin1:


----------



## peterdubh (Mar 1, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Not sure I have the manual dexterity required! Would need instructions too. I have trouble with flat pack bookcases!
> :lol2:


get a friend to help you and pay in beer!  im hopping to bulid my own stack soon. maybe even this weekend as i have 5 days off and its all rostered


----------



## Lala (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to say i don't think much of vivbuilder. The guy i spoke to a few times seemed really nice, but the flat pack viv i got was complete rubbish. 

-prices- expensive. You can get their own product, that they build for £30 cheaper from other sites. At least twice the cost of building you're own.

-delivery- They seemed in no rush at all. I ended up getting the wrong sized viv sent which added to the wait.

-build quality- custom made stuff i imagine would turn out very nice, but i strongly advise you collect it. The flat pack i got was rubbish. It didn't even come with instructions or advice. I actually ended up causing deformities in the flimsy wood just by screwing the screws in a bit tight. I think a lot of damage was caused by the delivery service, but there is a nice "do not sign for if damaged" label (or to that effect) that you don't see until you get a look at it and the postman has gone, you certainly don't get to see if it is damaged. When i finally finished building it it was wobbley as hell.

All you recieve for your money is the wood cut to size, the glass cut to size, the runners stuck down and the nails and screws. You can get that from a few phone calls for half the cost, most likely resulting in a more sound viv.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for that Lala, you've just put me off spending in the region of £500. I'll look elsewhere. Might have a go at my own!


----------



## peterdubh (Mar 1, 2007)

go for it have a go. just take you time and think about it. measure twice, cut once.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i was goina have my 7x7x2 viv stack done there and first time i was quoted £650 plus £100 to deliver then i went back to confirm and it was £850 plus delivery. also if i wanted it coated to stop the wood splitting it was £100 per viv and there was no guarantee about the wood. on top off all that youve got to fit the electrics etc... 
gan1 had one done there and it is really really nice but she is also having problems with the stack being to heavy so she can't open the bottom viv. 
i got mine made by a friend in the end out of the best wood availible (waterproof too) and it only cost £250 with glass :smile:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

This thread has put me right off them. I'm glad I posted it. Think I will have a go at building my own. Probably do it in the summer as I've got six weeks of work then.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

My friend becci used viv builder and she even had to buy her own air vents....I always thought they were part & parcel of a vivarium


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

Nat said:


> My friend becci used viv builder and she even had to buy her own air vents....I always thought they were part & parcel of a vivarium


i would have thought they were part of viv. as well


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Seems to me that they class run of the mill stuff as extra's. If i'm going to buy two triple viv stacks at £500 odd then I should at least expect air vents! No, think i'll steer clear....


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

nice thread as i was conisdering this place 
will look elsewhere now


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I got an amazing stack system from vivbuilder, Mick was the guy I spoke to, and I genuinely cannot fault him.

We spent £650, and were offered delivery for £50 to the West Midlands which was included in the above price, it was already constructed, came in separate pieces to get in the doors and up the stairs, and was in tip top condition. Mick came himself, with another chap, carried all up the stairs, gave us a receipt, put all the glass in, even labelled which glass went in which vivs, and called a week later to ask if we were happy with it. People always comment on my vivs, we designed it ourselves, and he built it exactly to our spec, we even had a choice of the depth of the front lip, that the glass runner sits on as well as about a billion colours. 

We were also asked if we would like electrical equipment supplied, and could have had it wired by them on delivery (though my other half is a spark so this wasnt required). The service is second to none, I have recommended him all over the place, the guy is a genius, and worth every penny. I dont think I'd be happy with having a flat pack viv, but for something of this size, of course it already came ready built.

He also called me at regular intervals to let me know that the wood I wanted was in or the glass had been ordered, and then that the glass had arrived, etc. Absolutely faultless

This is my stack.......


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

PS he even put special backing on, that doesnt absorb moisture, so that the vivs can be kept humid of required without warping, or growing mould etc


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

That does look impressive. How long did it take from order to delivery? Yours was custom obviously. I'd need something like that to house my corns when they're bigger. 
Ohhh...don't know what to do now!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

peterdubh said:


> look good but you could build your own for a lot cheaper


yup, agree!I had one priced and it was cheap for it, but could make the unit for 200-300 quid. And they said £680 inc P&P £80 post, as it needs 2 palets. It was 5 vivs the biggest 80inch long, smallest 2ft cube mor or less, all toughned glass, and shelves!
Think they are good value, good dilev, and good quality as it is there main job realy! so they must be good, or else they would be out of buisness!


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi

the only experience I've had with them was when I ordered two 8 foot lengths of plastic track for the glass viv doors. They bent the lengths round into small loops to save on postage and completely warped them beyond use. When I complained they said that people wont pay more for postage and that I should heat them with a hair dryer to recover the shape. The shape didn't recover!

But like I say, I have no experience with their vivs.

stuart


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

basky said:


> i was goina have my 7x7x2 viv stack done there and first time i was quoted £650 plus £100 to deliver then i went back to confirm and it was £850 plus delivery. also if i wanted it coated to stop the wood splitting it was £100 per viv and there was no guarantee about the wood. on top off all that youve got to fit the electrics etc...
> gan1 had one done there and it is really really nice but she is also having problems with the stack being to heavy so she can't open the bottom viv.
> i got mine made by a friend in the end out of the best wood availible (waterproof too) and it only cost £250 with glass :smile:


We fixed that, it was the rocks in the middle vivs, since removing them it has been fine


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

try vivariums at bestvivs.co.uk home page 
they do custom builds


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Not sure I have the manual dexterity required! Would need instructions too. I have trouble with flat pack bookcases!
> :lol2:


Ask my wife about me and DIY, and I managed to build a 4 *2 * 3.5 foot viv...so if i can do it anyone can!!:lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

daddycool said:


> Ask my wife about me and DIY, and I managed to build a 4 *2 * 3.5 foot viv...so if i can do it anyone can!!:lol2:


I admire your faith in people but you didn't see me using the WHOLE tube of No More Nails on a 4ft wide x 1 1/2ft deep x 4ft high 3 shelf bookcase! Slightly messy... solid as rock now though! :lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

dargos mom said:


> try vivariums at bestvivs.co.uk home page
> they do custom builds


They're prices seem reasonable. Have you used them? How did you find them if you did?


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

quality good delivery within a week


----------



## GTC (Apr 15, 2007)

gan1 said:


>


 
Wow, that looks awesome. I'll bet there's a mass of wires and cables behind it though lol.


----------



## barryt (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi All, 

Every company has good and bad experiences for customers. mostly you hear about the bad ones though for some reason. 
give it a go building one yourself, if it doesn't work out then you have not spent much trying and you can always go and approach someone to build you one. 
i got a local joiner to help me build my 4x3x2 foot viv and its awsome. glass on 3 sides with metal glass track for the doors and a hinged lid for access at the top. he saw it as a challenge as nobody had asked for anything like this before and only took £100 bucks off me and it is the best of wood and saftey glass.
: victory: 
you can only ask and whats the worst that they can say.

All the best whatever you decide.


----------

